# Ideas to care for Eastern glass lizards (Ophisaurus ventralis)?



## Musicwolf (Jul 11, 2011)

I accidently destroyed a nest while I was doing yard work. Momma was very calm so I took her in and collected 8 eggs that I found in my garden. I've had momma for a week now, but can't verify that she's eaten anything (she's about 19" long). She still looks fine though, so I'm still trying (I'll release her if I can't get her to eat for me soon). I've attempted to tong feed her crickets and roaches . . . she looks interested, but won't bite. I've also collected a variety of wild caught worms and insects (since that's what she's presumably fed on her entire life).
Now, all 8 eggs hatched three nights ago - babies are about 4" long. I've got them in a seperate tank now with small crickets, but it doesn't seem that they've eaten yet either (not sure how long after hatching they should start eating anyway though).
So, anyone here have any thoughts or experience with this species? I'd be interested in any advice you may have.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 11, 2011)

maybe try worms. some of the smaller reptiles will only eat them. especially the babies? Other then that good luck.

and maybe some pics


----------



## pavel (Jul 11, 2011)

Wonder if someting like flightless fruit flies would work?


----------



## dtknow (Jul 11, 2011)

worms, canned dog/catfood, snails(insides only, or small whole ones), or scrambled eggs could be tried. I've  talked to some people with captives and such things they got theirs to eat. It should go without saying that the animals must feel secure and comfortable before they will eat.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jul 11, 2011)

Good points - - I'm keeping them in damp eco-earth since they like to burrow - - but that's also why I can't tell if they are really eating. I don't actually get to see them unless I go carefully digging for them at this point. I'll try some of the mushy "human/pet" food over the next couple days and see if there is any interest.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 12, 2011)

You said the glass lizard had eggs, correct?  I know they "guard" the nest until they hatch so is it possible the species doesn't eat when doing so?


----------



## Musicwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

LeilaNami said:


> You said the glass lizard had eggs, correct?  I know they "guard" the nest until they hatch so is it possible the species doesn't eat when doing so?


Very possible, but the eggs have all hatched now - - So, I'm trying to feed momma and the babies too.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 14, 2011)

Musicwolf said:


> Very possible, but the eggs have all hatched now - - So, I'm trying to feed momma and the babies too.


Ah now I see.  I missed it when you said they hatched already.


----------

